# Why Not a Craft Club? (Silver Coast)



## beverleyp (May 26, 2009)

I would be interested in joining others to do a craft/crafts of some kind. I've enjoyed Batik in the past which involves dying and waxing material. It's good fun and you don't have to be artistic to achieve stunning results. Maybe we could do something along the same lines that does not require so much equipment...or maybe you have other interesting ideas. Would be interested in your ideas and suggestions.


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



beverleyp said:


> I would be interested in joining others to do a craft/crafts of some kind. I've enjoyed Batik in the past which involves dying and waxing material. It's good fun and you don't have to be artistic to achieve stunning results. Maybe we could do something along the same lines that does not require so much equipment...or maybe you have other interesting ideas. Would be interested in your ideas and suggestions.


Hi Beverley

It's that time of year when we have a little snow. Yes a little snow and we have ground to a halt. So how about ways of keeping warm.

Did Peter give permission for you to suggest this He He He

Peter


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Ladies have a craft group twice a week


----------



## shoemanpete (Jan 4, 2010)

siobhanwf said:


> Ladies have a craft group twice a week


Siobhan - yes, but they held in people's houses and are currently fully up.


----------

